# 357 loads



## rugertough (Aug 7, 2006)

I have a ruger 357 mag revolver with a 6 inch barrell that I want to use for deer hunting. I don't have the money or the time to reload this year, so I was wondering what factory loads are good for deer hunting? Brand, grains, hp or sp. etc.


----------



## DVDBAIN (Aug 18, 2010)

Here are a few 1. Hornady Leverevolution 140gr Flex Tip expanding 2. Hornady 140gr XTP JHP 3. Federal Premium Vital-Shok 140gr Barnes XPB HP 4. Winchester 145gr Silvertip Hollow Point 5. Speer Gold Dot in 125gr or 158gr JHP 6. Remington Golden Saber 125gr or 158gr. There are others,but these have better bullets in them. I would stay with a hollow Point though, and I like the 140gr it has the best of both worlds, speed and energy. Some other people may have some good ideas also.

Good Luck


----------



## jmoser (Sep 11, 2002)

Federal used to make a 180 gr Hard Cast Lead round; stick with 158-180 gr in .357 hunting loads.

If they make it in factory ammo Hornady 180 XTP is also a great bullet.

Make sure you zero with the ammo you will hunt with and keep shots to manageable range.


----------



## UPhiker (Jul 13, 2008)

I'd add the Federal Fusion to the above list.


----------



## CMR (Jul 25, 2003)

jmoser said:


> stick with 158-180 gr in .357 hunting loads.


+1.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I would give serious thought to the Federal Fusions. 158gr bonded bullet...


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

Buffalo Bore has a 158 gr heavy load that is my choice for a deer load in the 357 Mag. I havn't tried the Federal Fusion load yet but experience with Fusion in rifles would lead me to believe that it would be a good deer load as well.


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

IIRC Winchester offers a 180 grain Nosler Partition in their Supreme line. It would be that or a 180-200 grain hard cast if I was shooing factory ammo. IMO I would take a heavier, slower bullet over a faster, lighter one. That being said, you should be fine as long as you are aware of the yardage limitations hunting with a 357 handgun


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Corbon makes a 180 grain soft point loading specifcally for deer hunting that I have used with success. It is a pretty hot round. They also make a 200 grain hard cast load but I would not use that load for deer hunting.

check it out here:

http://www.midwayusa.com/viewProduct/?productNumber=471105

Read Chuck Hawks thoughts about it here:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/cor-bon_hunter_pistol.htm


----------



## Flash (Jan 17, 2006)

180 grain for hunting.

125 grain for self defense. 

One of the beauties of the .357

Plus you can shoot .38 wadcutters on the PPC line. Very versatile. Great calibre. Was not aware that Cor-Bon made a 180 grain hunting load. That would be my first choice in a factory load.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Bought a taurus 605 .357 2". Shot the Rem .38+p and the hornady lever rev's .357's. +p's were 2" low and the Hornady 140 Lever rev's were 2 inches high at 25 yards. Will keep the Rev's in the cylinder.


----------



## Ron L (Nov 12, 2000)

HTC said:


> Corbon makes a 180 grain soft point loading specifcally for deer hunting that I have used with success.


I use the same round and I like it. It actually shoots very well out of both my Marlin lever gun and my Dan Wesson.


----------



## Wardo (Sep 10, 2007)

I shot the buffalo bore 180 grain hardcast last night. If that doesn't take down a deer, I don't know what will...


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

Anyone have any suggestions on sights? I've moved to tritium iron sights prior to red dots coming out. Has anyone got any suggestions for scopes or red dots?


----------



## BR549 (Feb 5, 2006)

jmoser said:


> Federal used to make a 180 gr Hard Cast Lead round; stick with 158-180 gr in .357 hunting loads.
> 
> If they make it in factory ammo Hornady 180 XTP is also a great bullet.
> 
> Make sure you zero with the ammo you will hunt with and keep shots to manageable range.


First thought was 158 gr or heavier, and a tough deep penetrating bullet like XTP or the Federal. This is almost scary.


----------



## rugertough (Aug 7, 2006)

Anybody know where to get any of these bullets you are suggesting? Most places I call don't have the Federal Fusion and others don't carry some of the suggested brands.


----------



## Uber-Schneider (Apr 5, 2008)

I believe that Jays sporting goods (in Clare and Gaylord) have pretty good ammo selections. I have some Speer 158 gr. JHP from them just for hunting that hold together pretty well after mushrooming in my sand hill. I thought I had some 180 or 200 gr. solid lead monsters but couldn't find them.
Try a bunch of different stuff, see what shoots well and just like archery accuracy often wins over more muscle. Of course, if you can shoot muscle accurately that's the best way!


----------

